# Eneloop/Duraloop help



## 737mech (Dec 30, 2009)

I have searched and have not quite found the answer I am looking for. It took me a while but I finally figured out that "Duraloop" is not an actual brand of battery. Duraloop is a nickname given to Duracell NiMh rechargable batteries presumably manufactured by Sanyo, the maker of the Eneloop cells. Is this correct? The Duraloop cells are marked as made in Japan and have white tops and black bottoms? Can anyone post a pic of what these look like so I have an idea of what to look for? Also any charger recommendations of said cells would be great as well. Please excuse my newbness.:shakehead


----------



## Magic Matt (Dec 30, 2009)

*Edit: Ignore this pic - madmook has posted correct pics below...*

I believe they look like this...






...but they need to be made in Japan not China. Harder to find than hen's teeth.


I don't understand the difference between them and the other Duracell NiMH which have black where the white is on this image. I would have expected if they were significantly different that Duracell would be pushing them as such, however they seem to be pushing the 2650mAh versions instead which in my Wii have actually significantly outlasted the Eneloops due to the higher capacity.


----------



## Larbo (Dec 30, 2009)

The duraloops are 2000mah and there are two version I have seen, one is a white top make in japan. And the other (I saw in H*ME D*pot) had a black top make in china. The ones make in japan would be good cells to buy NOT the china ones, also duracell makes a regular rechargable thats pictured above that I feel should be avoided also.
Iam sure you will get more feedback and any corrections on my post if required. Also the duraloops should say "precharged"


----------



## madmook (Dec 30, 2009)

Photos of my Duracell Pre-Charged battery. The "pre-charged" line means low self-discharge (LSD), like eneloop.

Battery:





"Made in Japan" labelling:





"White-top" (the eneloop equivalent):


----------



## 737mech (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats what I have been looking for however I can only find the black ones at any stores around here. I have seen the black ones marked as Made in China as well as Made in Japan. I am going to buy some rechargables but would like to get the correct Duraloops everyone gives high marks to. Are the black topped cells labeled as Made in Japan rebadged Eneloops?


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Dec 30, 2009)

All the Duraloops I have seen have been the black/green body with the copper top and have not looked like what Magic Matt has posted - however some may look like this, I just have not seen them.

The package should say made in Japan, and I believe the model number is DX1500. The package will say that they are "Pre-Charged". This is what you should look for, the "Pre-Charged" means they are LSD (Low Self Discharge) cells.

These are pretty easy to find around where I live (Ontario, Canada), and are frequently on sale at Shopper's Drug Mart (common drugstore around here).

EDIT: They should look like this: http://www.amazingbattery.com/images/dx-1500r4.jpg


----------



## 737mech (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh! The white top is just the part around the positive post under the copper colored portion of the shrink wrap?


----------



## madmook (Dec 30, 2009)

"Are the black topped cells labeled as Made in Japan rebadged Eneloops?"

That is something I've not seen or heard of, so I can't answer that question. Hopefully someone else knows what's up with black-topped made in Japan duraloops.

Or you could just get eneloops?


----------



## 737mech (Dec 30, 2009)

737mech said:


> Oh! The white top is just the part around the positive post under the copper colored portion of the shrink wrap?


 
I found an answer to my own question. I thought "white top" meant that the shrink wrap was white on the top portion. Now I know it means the white portion around the positive post.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 30, 2009)

OK, let's clarify. The so-called "Duraloop" is *only* the battery that looks like Madmook's pictures. It is so called because it appears to be an eneloop cell in Duracell colors. Nothing else, especially nothing that looks like Magic Matt's picture, is a Duraloop.

If you find a Duracell rechargeable with a black top, it is either a re-badged Rayovac Hybrid (if it is a 2000 mAh Pre-charged cell), or it is not a low self-discharge cell at all (if it has a black top and is made in Japan).


----------



## Bones (Dec 30, 2009)

As Mr Happy has noted, there shouldn't be a Duracell pre-charged cell with the black material surrounding the positive post actually labeled as being made in Japan.

What's more likely is that even though the packaging is labeled as made in Japan, the cells themselves will be labeled as made in China. The mislabeling of the packaging seems to be a consequence of Duracell's decision not to otherwise differentiate between the cells sourced from China and Japan.

This post contains additional images and an ad hoc checklist for identifying the re-badged Eneloop:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ... post2996692
.


----------



## 737mech (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for your help everyone. I now have a clear understanding of what to look for.


----------



## e_dogg (Dec 30, 2009)

Also, while the white-topped Duraloops are a little better, it seems like the black-topped "made in China" batteries in AA size are nearly as good (though not quite). I bought a bunch of them a couple months ago when they were on sale at Costco and they've treated me pretty well...though with batteries, only time will tell.


----------



## ltiu (Dec 30, 2009)

e_dogg said:


> ... it seems like the black-topped "made in China" batteries in AA size are nearly as good (though not quite).



For the price vs. performance, I'm going Made in China from now on. For $1 each vs around $3 for Made in Japan, can't beat it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know why people want to call the black top duracell precharged batteries duraloops, should nickname them durabrids instead after the first name brand cell using the chinese formula the rayovac hybrid
eneloop - duraloop
hybrid - durabrid


----------



## e_dogg (Dec 31, 2009)

ltiu said:


> For the price vs. performance, I'm going Made in China from now on. For $1 each vs around $3 for Made in Japan, can't beat it.


 
Yeah, I'm pretty happy with mine - especially when they can be found on sale for a very low price.

FWIW, I've read here that this doesn't hold true for the AAA size. Some people have tested them and shown that they don't perform nearly as well as Eneloop AAA batteries.


----------



## DiverDn (Dec 31, 2009)

I was in WalMart this morning and they have the Duraloops in stock for $12.49 for a four pack. They had the white around the button and I could see through the package that they were made in Japan. 

Also went to Target and they had the same packaging but the batteries were marked made in China and they had the white around the button also.


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Dec 31, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I don't know why people want to call the black top duracell precharged batteries duraloops, should nickname them durabrids instead after the first name brand cell using the chinese formula the rayovac hybrid
> eneloop - duraloop
> hybrid - durabrid



I've seen the term "duravacs" tossed around here and there on the forums to prevent confusion.


----------



## snakebite (Dec 31, 2009)

even the black top duracell pre charged seem ok.
but if you are going to buy those then seek out a deal on the rayovac 4.0. seem to be the same battery with a different jacket.
found them for $7 for 2 4 packs on amazon.
but for the real critical apps like big hotwires the white topped duraloops are the ticket.too bad sanyo doesnt market these better....


----------



## OpenGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

snakebite said:


> too bad sanyo doesnt market these better....



I so wish I could buy a set of Eneloop Tones. I'd have to buy 4 packs of course.


----------



## boomhauer (Dec 31, 2009)

Just fyi, duraloops are stacked like firewood at every Rite-Aid I've been to the past couple months.


----------



## Quension (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd heard about the differences being subtle, but it was still kind of interesting to see both versions on the same rack at a nearby Walmart, absolutely identical except for the "made in" country and the button ring color. Pull the first package off the hook, get Eneloops; pull the second, get Hybrids...


----------



## Apollo Cree (Jan 16, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> Just fyi, duraloops are stacked like firewood at every Rite-Aid I've been to the past couple months.



Price?


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jan 18, 2010)

Apollo Cree said:


> Price?


 
The white-topped Duraloop's are expensive at Rite-Aid, CVS, etc. I think sell for about $15.99 for a four pack, but there are deals out there.

I did a quick google search and seen this deal from a month ago (I have not tried this deal)
http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/expired-deals/974168

They sell for about $12.97 at both Walmart and Target everyday (look for the white top - they are out there)

Also, I know that this will not help you today, but keep an eye on CPF "Good Deal's".
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=199272
Just 5 months ago, a good number of us picked them up at Target for $4.45 for a four pack after the $2 newspaper ad coupon.

Just stock up when you see the good deal, and you are good to go! They are great batteries.


----------



## flugpop (Jan 19, 2010)

I've seen the white top Duraloops at Target and they are normally priced at about 12.99 a AA pack. At Rite AID I've seen a lot of the blacktop ones.


----------



## JML (Feb 17, 2010)

My local Costco has the white Japanese AA Duracells in a pack of 8 AA plus 2 AAA. No charger. The black Chinese AA Duracells come in a different pack with a charger.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

JML said:


> My local Costco has the white Japanese AA Duracells in a pack of 8 AA plus 2 AAA. No charger.



Oh, I hope that means that my local Costco will also be getting that package in too. They sold out around Christmas time and they haven't gotten them in stock again. I'll keep my eyes peeled as I'm going there later today.

Edit:

My local Costco did not have the Eneloop AA and AAA jumbo pack. They just had the pack that came with the charger, 4 AA Duraloops, and 2 black topped made in China relabeled Rayovacs.


----------



## keeftea (Feb 18, 2010)

Fwiw, sunday night i was cycling 2 duraloops and 2 durabrids at 2c and discharging 1c, 3 cycles. Both are kinda new so they have not been broken in on c-9000. Capacity of duraloops were 1835 and 1831 durabrids were 1921 and 1937. 

I say get what u can get the cheapest you can, you are not going to build your arsenal in one trip. The sickness will continue and grow and i imagine you will both durabrids and duraloops as well as others. 

Also I am huge fan of maha immedions 2100 mah and powerex 2700mah batteries. Last i checked 17th st photo had them with container for 11.79! I can pick these up b/m being in nyc, now if adorama could only get back in stock the new ansman lsd, i would love to check them out.


----------



## bassthumper (Mar 12, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.com/media_mill/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Found this auction ebay store via another CPF post from several months ago. These appear to be the elusive "Duraloops".

Even specifies "made in Japan" in the auction listing.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 12, 2010)

As for chargers, I would recommend the Duracell CEF23 if you want something that is simple. It's independent channel and can also be used as a USB charger.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390166965579



ltiu said:


> For the price vs. performance, I'm going Made in China from now on. For $1 each vs around $3 for Made in Japan, can't beat it.


If you are buying Duracell Pre-Charged, the black tops and white tops are the same price. This has nothing to do with price unless the idea to buy Duracell is scrapped. Using a mix of black and white tops could also be like mixing batteries of different types since performance characteristics will be a little different.

That being said, I got my Duraloops for about $1.85 each, but I would gladly pay more for a higher quality product.


----------



## Romeo (Mar 12, 2010)

In the midwestern US, Meijer stores sell white-topped AA Duraloops marked made in Japan at about $13 per pack of four. But they sell black-top AAA duracells marked made in China. I have a lot of Eneloops, but I've also had great luck with some Chinese made batteries: GP Recyko+ and Nexcell EnergyOn. Nexcell makes a low discharge D size EnergyOn they rate at 9000 mAh capacity.


----------



## shark_za (Jun 3, 2010)

The price dynamics are very different all over the world and this brings me to a choice. 
Down here I can get real Sanyo Eneloops for exactly the same price as Duraloops in B&M stores.

What do I get? 
The Sanyo's I have to drive across town and the Duraloops are at my local woolworths. 

The 8-pack might save me about 10% in Eneloops.

Does one need more than 12 Duraloops, 12 GP Reycko and 12 Hybrios?


----------



## Itchrelief (Jun 4, 2010)

shark_za said:


> The price dynamics are very different all over the world and this brings me to a choice.
> Down here I can get real Sanyo Eneloops for exactly the same price as Duraloops in B&M stores.
> 
> What do I get?
> ...



Of course you do. I have about 3x as many batteries as I have devices that actually get used enough to justify using rechargeables over primaries.

It's like some sort of Scrooge McDuck syndrome. Every now and then I pull out the batteries and admire them all lined up. I don't have enough yet to swim in them, however.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Jun 4, 2010)

shark_za said:


> The price dynamics are very different all over the world and this brings me to a choice.
> Down here I can get real Sanyo Eneloops for exactly the same price as Duraloops in B&M stores.
> 
> What do I get?
> ...


I would get whichever is easiest/cheapest to buy. I don't think you will ever find any kind of performance difference between an eneloop and a duraloop...personally I like the Duraloops just because I like the wrapper better.


----------



## cckw (Jun 6, 2010)

DiverDn said:


> I was in WalMart this morning and they have the Duraloops in stock for $12.49 for a four pack. They had the white around the button and I could see through the package that they were made in Japan.
> 
> Also went to Target and they had the same packaging but the batteries were marked made in China and they had the white around the button also.




I am going to suggest you are mistaken. Too many packages in your hand at the same time? I have not seen such a thing myself, nor have I read on this or other reputable forum of others seeing such a thing. So an exception showing up in central IA doesn't add up. But check again and if it is so post a photo it would be an important new detail for buyers to be aware of


----------



## Hollow Man (Jun 6, 2010)

Haven't seen Duraloops in some time by me. Which is too bad, because they're awesome, and two of mine seem to have vanished (I think someone who will remain nameless threw them out because they look too much like regular alkaline Duracells). The two I still do have are currently sitting in an old Game Boy Color I use to play Tetris, and I swear they hold their charge forever.

My Eneloops I have in my camera (and spares in my camera bag), in my keychain Fenix torch, in a tiny mp3 player I use for running, plus two more spares for instant swap in. Great stuff.

Anyway, since my wife seems to think we're lacking in batteries around here, and I don't need many excuses to buy more, I went to Walmart yesterday looking for Duraloops. Didn't have any Duracell rechargeables, so I bought some Rayovac precharged, THINKING they were the Hybrids. Now I learn they've rebranded those as "Platinum". It explains the price...so back to the store they will go.

After that debacle I gave up and ordered two 4-packs of Eneloops online. No more fooling around!

-HM


----------



## Ragiska (Jun 6, 2010)

cckw said:


> I am going to suggest you are mistaken. Too many packages in your hand at the same time? I have not seen such a thing myself, nor have I read on this or other reputable forum of others seeing such a thing. So an exception showing up in central IA doesn't add up. But check again and if it is so post a photo it would be an important new detail for buyers to be aware of



white top duracell precharged made in china have been known for a long time. that's why it's so important to go over the complete checklist. "white top + precharged" hasn't been completely accurate for at least a year now.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 6, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> white top duracell precharged made in china have been known for a long time. that's why it's so important to go over the complete checklist. "white top + precharged" hasn't been completely accurate for at least a year now.


Are these white top Duracell pre-charged made in China that look like Rayovac Hybrids, or white top Duracell pre-charged made in China that look like Eneloops?

I still have not solved the puzzle of my Uniross "Hybriloops" that say made in China but behave like Eneloops.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 8, 2010)

I've also noticed seems like the graphics on duraloops are more pixelated than on duravacs. I hid the duracell charger with the two eneloops that I found at the store


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> white top duracell precharged made in china have been known for a long time. that's why it's so important to go over the complete checklist. "white top + precharged" hasn't been completely accurate for at least a year now.


 
I have never seen a white-topped Made in China Duracell. Could you please post some kind of proof to this statement? 

I am not saying you are wrong, but I am trying to follow along with all the different threads. 

Do you have a picture of a Duraloop white-topped battery that is Made in China? I try and follow along with these threads, but I was not aware that this was "completely accruate for a year now". Any help to all of us would be appreciated.


----------



## Ragiska (Jun 9, 2010)

Backpacker Light said:


> I have never seen a white-topped Made in China Duracell. Could you please post some kind of proof to this statement?
> 
> I am not saying you are wrong, but I am trying to follow along with all the different threads.
> 
> *Do you have a picture of a Duraloop white-topped battery that is Made in China? *I try and follow along with these threads, but I was not aware that this was "completely accruate for a year now". Any help to all of us would be appreciated.



i've personally seen them in walmart and target. but more importantly, if it's made in china and not japan, it's NOT a duraloop.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2809955&postcount=12

i can't find the original post which clued cpf into it, but it was shortly after rayovac hybrids started showing up with white tops.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 9, 2010)

did they still have the square positive button?

I'm also curious about the print quality on these white top china cells vs. white top duraloops. I found an old AA/AAA charger that comes with 2 LSD cells, they look much different than the rayovac cells that are in the newer models, with more pixelated printing. I can't see the tops of the cells due to the product packaging.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 16, 2010)

:wave:I'm not sure if this has been mentioned Today but I'll say it in case you live in Toronto Canada ,the local Costco here in Toronto has the Precharged "made in Japan" white top Duraloop on sale for $19.99 per pack.
Each package has 6x AA plus 4x AAA batteries.
Actual price:$24.99.
I think it's not a bad deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## fishinfool (Oct 17, 2010)

distrbd said:


> :wave:I'm not sure if this has been mentioned Today but I'll say it in case you live in Toronto Canada ,the local Costco here in Toronto has the Precharged "made in Japan" white top Duraloop on sale for $19.99 per pack.
> Each package has 6x AA plus 4x AAA batteries.
> Actual price:$24.99.
> I think it's not a bad deal.:thumbsup:


 
Canada seems to always get the great deals. :ironic:


----------



## tandem (Oct 17, 2010)

distrbd said:


> in Toronto Canada ,the local Costco here in Toronto has the Precharged "made in Japan" white top Duraloop on sale for $19.99 per pack. Each package has 6x AA plus 4x AAA batteries.



That's not a bad price at all ($2 per cell), but not as cheap as when 4 packs (AA or AAA) go on sale at Shoppers Drug Mart for 6.99 (1.75/cell)

For the record, we don't get all the breaks up here in Canada. Flashlights (remember them?) tend to be more expensive up here when all is said and done. 

But at least we get to feed 'em cheap!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 18, 2010)

I ended up buying that 4-port independent channel duracell charger, and it came with 2 AA "duraloops". Sweet. 

Also worth noting, the walgreens around here has 4-packs for 9.99, usually 16.99. Keep an eye on dates, out of the AAA and AA's, only 3 packs were 2009, the others were 2007.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 3, 2013)

I just bought three packs of Duraloops (Duracell AA, 2000 mAh, white tops made in Japan) and was wondering if there is a difference between nGen 1 and gen 2? I bought what looks to be a newer version that have a band around each cell branded "Duralock" and the package says rechargable up to 400X - the package also says StayCharged. I have numerous Eneloops and they said 1000X (Gen.1) and 1500X (Gen.2) for the lastest version.

- Are the newer Duraloops like mine perhaps no longer Eneloops?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 3, 2013)

It looks like I have Gen.A (the latest) Duraloops based on the picture here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...top-duracell&p=4147156&viewfull=1#post4147156

- Does anyone know why they state they are only rechargeable 400X?


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 4, 2013)

Eneloops are not really rechargeable 1000X or 1500X. This is a marketing claim based on an inventive definition of what a "charge" is, and how to determine when a battery is no longer rechargeable. If you consider a recharge to be a full discharge followed by a full charge, and the capacity to be substantially unchanged, then the number of recharges is in the low 100's. This is still pretty good, however.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 4, 2013)

Mr Happy said:


> Eneloops are not really rechargeable 1000X or 1500X. This is a marketing claim based on an inventive definition of what a "charge" is, and how to determine when a battery is no longer rechargeable. If you consider a recharge to be a full discharge followed by a full charge, and the capacity to be substantially unchanged, then the number of recharges is in the low 100's. This is still pretty good, however.


Interesting, I was just trying to muddle through the different definitions set forth by Duracell and Sanyo for what is seemingly the same product. I found a picture after my initial post yesterday that you had posted and it was very helpful - thank you!
It is here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...top-duracell&p=4147156&viewfull=1#post4147156

The Duraloop I bought yesterday are clearly Rev. A - good to know.

What are the main differences between Rev. 0 and Rev. A?


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 4, 2013)

Jamesy said:


> What are the main differences between Rev. 0 and Rev. A?



You'd have to refer to Sanyo's publicity material. As I recall they are claimed to hold their charge for longer and to have a longer lifetime (more charges).


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm pretty new to all this so please take this with a grain of salt however at the local supermarket I found energizers marked as 4x longer runtime and LSD with a 1 year charge retention shelf life. They are also marked 2300 mAh and are a lot better than my energizer 2000mAh rechargeables. I also have a set pf 1300 mAh energizer nimh chargies which are junk.

The new 2300 mAh energizer LSD's have been pretty good for what they are though.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChibiM (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, the 3rd gen. Came out first in their original (white) color. They still sell them in most shops. On top of that they have these special editions. Which are really good looking. Next month there will the 4th gen. Which will have a different logo (shame). But are white, no special editions yet.
my thread has lots of info on the different types of eneloops.
feel free to post there.


----------



## LlF (Aug 22, 2013)

hello, i just got myself a first "nice" flashlight, the LD12, so im looking for battery infos.
after reading these threads I decided to find my rechargeable battery stash that I stopped to use after all the camera switched to proprietary rectangular batteries. (ok maybe not that old but i haven't used these rechargeables in a long time)

what I found: 2 AA that looks exactly like this one but made in Singapore
and 2 AA that seems to be duraloop, (made in japan with white top ring) lol jackpot?!
I tried them out, the accu are weak but the duraloop still have strong juice in them.

My question is I have only a duracell 15 min charger, which apparently is bad for battery life. So im looking for a charger, preferably one I can get in local B&M store: 

Is the apple charger a good choice?

what i know about the apple charger: it can charge 1AA at a time, which is good for me.
it takes 300min to charge, comparing to the eneloop brand overnight charger on eneloop.info , it only take half of the time to charge, which I have no idea how to interpret.\


Add: I realize this is probably not the thread to ask about charger.

but i found two other duraloops, pack of 4, make sense, there are also 4 aaa and 7 aa, not duraloop, all dead, cant even recharge. now if i get the apple charge i get 6 more that i dont need....


----------



## mike280z (Oct 13, 2013)

Now I'm really confused. Set out to find some of these famous duraloops... he closest I could find was a Japanese made 2400 mah precharged black tops... Japanese made though.... Should I get them? Or pay the extra $7 difference !d have the real duraloop mailed to my door?


----------



## StorminMatt (Oct 13, 2013)

mike280z said:


> Now I'm really confused. Set out to find some of these famous duraloops... he closest I could find was a Japanese made 2400 mah precharged black tops... Japanese made though.... Should I get them? Or pay the extra $7 difference !d have the real duraloop mailed to my door?



Duraloops, along with all other Duracell rechargeables (like the Chinese LSDs and the 2450 HSDs) have been discontinued. Target actually had a sale some time ago where they got rid of their Duraloops for next to nothing. All of these cells have been replaced by these new 2400mAH 'Ion Core' batteries. Some say that these MAY be rebadged Eneloop XXs. But this has certainly not been confirmed. Also, the new AAA batteries are still only 800mAH (unlike the Eneloop XX).


----------



## snakebite (Apr 10, 2022)

Found a pack of 4 aaa from 2012 at a yardsale for $1 today.
Going to test them soon on the c9000


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 10, 2022)

snakebite said:


> Found a pack of 4 aaa from 2012 at a yardsale for $1 today.
> Going to test them soon on the c9000



They should still be worth the $1.

I bought 3 quads of AAs back in 2012ish, when Target was blowing them out for $1.67 a quad and after 10 years, they're almost still up to spec...say 97%, if not more.

Great find for a dollar.

Chris


----------

